# Wally won't wean



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

Our oldest baby Wally just doesn't want to wean. Even the youngest Icey who is a week younger doesn't beg for food from dad as much as wally does. Wally just doesn't want to eat seed but after a while he will give up and go eat. but sometimes thats days. He won't beg from Snowy just Stinky. He just went and ate seed because both mom and dad are out and now mom is back in cage and hes begging. Is there something wrong? He is 52 days old (7 weeks)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If he is being parent weaned it can take as long as 9-12 weeks to be fully weaned.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Some babies wean at a faster pace than others, and occasionally the oldest in the clutch will be the last to wean.


----------



## mnwild32 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sticky the father won't feed Wally, he just runs away and begs to come out of the cage. The noise gets really annoying after awhile, but we deal with it cause we love him.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor Wally. I hope he eats better soon.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. sweet little one. I bet he'll get the idea soon enough. It is quite a sound they make.


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

It sounds like hes crying almost dying lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol moose was the same but lucky and cookie refused to feed him so i had to keep moose away from them and he would eat by himself no problem
moose still follows them everywhere, he is just one big baby lol


----------

